# Time off for childs 3 monthly appointments



## Mumof1 (May 30, 2022)

Hi fellow parents! 
I'm having an issue with my work and taking my son to his appointments and wondered how accommodating other parents workplaces were. I'm being asked to take the time as annual leave....this seems unreasonable to me.
Thanks in advance


----------



## AndBreathe (May 30, 2022)

Mumof1 said:


> Hi fellow parents!
> I'm having an issue with my work and taking my son to his appointments and wondered how accommodating other parents workplaces were. I'm being asked to take the time as annual leave....this seems unreasonable to me.
> Thanks in advance


Aside from in pregnancy there is no statutory right to time off for medical appointments at all although many employers do allow it.  There is a general acceptance in business that employees should be supported in looking after their health, but need not be paid whilst they are doing so.

On that basis, some employers will ask the employee to make up time, or take paid or unpaid leave.  They are allowed to do this.
My suggestion would be you call the Diabetes UK helpline and ask for their guidance.  You wn't be the first or last to need to know this.

They can be contacted on 0345 1232399


----------



## SB2015 (May 31, 2022)

Would it be worth asking about custom and practice at work. 
 Are you aware of others getting paid leave when their child is ill?

I was a teacher and I know that they managed to get time off for a child’s illness but generally only for an emergency, as they were then expected to make other arrangements.

As @AndBreathe has said do ask the DUK helpline as they may have more information.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 31, 2022)

We’re both self employed so can manage for one of us to be free for appointments. Sorry not much help.


----------



## Inka (May 31, 2022)

Mumof1 said:


> Hi fellow parents!
> I'm having an issue with my work and taking my son to his appointments and wondered how accommodating other parents workplaces were. I'm being asked to take the time as annual leave....this seems unreasonable to me.
> Thanks in advance



I suspect you’d have to take it as Annual Leave as suggested, or Unpaid Parental Leave. 

There’s some basic information here:
https://www.gov.uk/time-off-for-dependants

Including this: “You cannot have time off if you knew about a situation beforehand. For example you would not be covered if you wanted to take your child to hospital for an appointment. You might get parental leave instead.”


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 31, 2022)

Mumof1 said:


> Hi fellow parents!
> I'm having an issue with my work and taking my son to his appointments and wondered how accommodating other parents workplaces were. I'm being asked to take the time as annual leave....this seems unreasonable to me.
> Thanks in advance


Well no it's not unreasonable, unless you are taking unpaid time to take your son to his apts., It's a case of why should a firm/company pay you for not being there if this is the case. I can see your point of view as well as your employers.


----------



## Mumof1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Maybe I am on my own then by my feelings... Interesting to see what others seem accommodating for workplace support in relation to employees childcare needs when underlying health conditions are there.
Was just wondering what other parents of type 1s were doing with their children's appointments and coming away from work were however only one response seems to be from a parents view point.
I really hope parents have more support than me and really sad to see that people seem to think situations like these don't need a supportive hand from employers.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 2, 2022)

I honestly don’t know how I would work regular hours without any accommodations to being able to check my phone for alerts or dropping everything to deal with my kid. It’s part of the reason we all get DLA for kids who have type 1 diabetes as they have greater need for parental involvement than their peers. Balancing work and a kid with any disability (and in this context diabetes is very much a disability hence qualifying for DLA even if individuals don’t feel disabled) is difficult and carers are always left trying to make the best they can of the situation.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 2, 2022)

For my own medical appointments i dont expect/receive extra paid time off for appointments, and i cant see why you would expect that to be any more lenient for your childs appointments. If i have a whole day or more of medical tests/procedures or am admitted then it goes down as sick leave, but if its just an appointment then i either take a half day of annual leave, or more often i work later when i'm back to make up the time.


----------



## helli (Jun 2, 2022)

@Mumof1 I understand your frustration. It is something else to add to the "annoyance" of having diabetes.
Beyond what has been mentioned above, I know very little about provision for children's care. However, as someone with Type 1 diabetes, I am aware that my employer only has to "make reasonable adjustments". Thankfully, my employer is very flexible and cares about what I do rather than how long it takes and where I do it. Therefore, I am able to do work in the hospital waiting room and catch up when I get back to the office. I don't get (or expect) time off for appointments as this would require my colleagues to take on extra work.
@Thebearcametoo mentioned DLA which is worth investigating to assist with the financial burden of being a parent to a child who needs additional care which takes you away from paid work.

I don't know if it is the same with children but the frequency of my appointments reduced once I got the hang of managing my diabetes. I think I had my first appointment upon diagnosis, another 3 months later, then 6 months after that and, since then, annually. Apart from my second ever appointment, I have not had 3 monthly appointments. This may be different for children.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 2, 2022)

Mumof1 said:


> Maybe I am on my own then by my feelings... Interesting to see what others seem accommodating for workplace support in relation to employees childcare needs when underlying health conditions are there.
> Was just wondering what other parents of type 1s were doing with their children's appointments and coming away from work were however only one response seems to be from a parents view point.
> I really hope parents have more support than me and really sad to see that people seem to think situations like these don't need a supportive hand from employers.



Please don't interpret my post as un-empathetic.  I don't envy your situation one little bit.  I was just trying to outline my understanding of the legal back stop situation.

In my later working life, I spent a few years working for a large French organisation.  Their approach to family and parenting was wonderful (for parents) but could be an absolute nightmare to work with logistically.

In a smaller company, I could see how such arrangements (5 days parental leave per annum and so on) would just be impossible.


----------

